# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  На юг

## Дмитрий_9

Есть ли желающие съездить в Лазаревское(Сочи)?
Один не поеду, присоединяйтесь, кто хочет...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

а что не летом..?

----------


## Кобальт

Ответное предложение - Сирия  :Wink: 
P.S. Серьёзно! Или умрём, или классные фоторафии поснимаем - прославимся  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Сирия это конечно интересно.Наш юг похоже завершает сезон- по прогнозу дожди и похолодание.В принципе перед смертью не надышишься или как там говорится.

----------


## Кобальт

> Наш юг похоже завершает сезон- по прогнозу дожди и похолодание.В принципе перед смертью не надышишься


 Как-то не совсем понятно... "Тихо сам с собой!"  :Smile:  Уже отказываетесь от предложения выдвигаться на юг? И опять-же я к своему - в Сирии по-прежнему тепло!

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Угу сам с собой похоже .Была мысль перед смертью посетить море(давно не был).В любом случае скоро ухожу

----------


## Кобальт

> перед смертью посетить море


 Слушай! Да подожди ты меня! ))) Я тоже жить долго не планирую, но вот есть надежда 1% что предсказание майя сбудется. Может всё само-собой решится!? Это раз, а во-вторых, ну ты прости уж за занудство - но разве не лучше погибнуть под пулями, отправляясь в самое пекло? чем.. что ты там делать собираешься? а пофилософствовать по дороге?! пока ехать будем! Жизнь после смерти, религия и всякое такое... Подумай - мож неспеша спланируем свой "нью еар"! )))

----------


## Кобальт

Нет, Интеренет задолбал ))) Глаза от монитора уже и так в кучу. Отчёты, письма, таблицы, информация, отзывы... Личная беседа настроенных людей куда лучше! Тут уж точно без форумчанского ехидства подколов и т.п. Я не хочу жить до старости, хочу умереть с наслаждением, путишествую по какой-то чужой стране.
Я уже говорил - кто за риск на грани смерти? - присоединяйтесь  :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

а в сирию виза нужна ?

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Если честно, нет ни сил ни денег что-либо менять или предпринимать в своей жизни.Хуже того я перестал верить в положительные изменения в глобальном масштабе. Вообщем мне бы йаду, какая тут Сирия...Вот такой я пессимист)

----------


## Кобальт

Дмитрий, ну и я пессимист! И тоже не верю в "светлое старческое будущее"! Но потрепаться то можно!? На форуме тут ты же готов к диалогу!? В Сирию много денег не нужно. Визу можно получить на границе (пускают 9 из 10 мужиков))))) Ещё, блин октябрь и ноябрь с началом декабря! - собирись! Вот там уже и Турция активизировалась.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Были бы средства, я бы до  т.н. конца света уехал бы в Иран наверное, Сирия мне как-то непонятна.Да и не представляю что там делать во время военного конфликта - полезть под прицел снайпера?

----------


## Кобальт

Что делать? - Я же предложил: или отснимем классный материал из самого пекла, прославимся! Или погибнем... Оба варианта равнозначно приятные )))

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Что за страна?

----------


## Traumerei

хм...meine Mutter тоже имела желание посетить Гоа,там вроде хиппи живут,но что-то она никогда су-мыслей не выказывала...

----------


## Кобальт

> Что за страна?


 Во как?!  :Big Grin:  От пули снайпера, значит, погибнуть - скучно. А вот скопытиться от болезни - это самое-то?!?! )))


> Индия, штат Гоа.


 Ерунда! - Если так рассуждать, то и Голландия тоже кишит опасными болезнями. Или в джунгли попасть - там каждая царапина или растёртое место на коже - уже смертельный риск.
А так, про Индию, действительно слышишь положительные отзывы. Дешево - ещё советуют Вьетнам, там настоящий комунизм и гостиприимство!

----------


## Кобальт

Когда в Индию то? Маршрут наметили? Есть что-нибудь из реально опасного?
А я пока решил искать новую работу ))) Суицид откладывается! ))) Хотя депрессия всё-равно планомерно приводит в неописыемое уныние от безысходности... Иду по улице и думаю - почему у нас не как у роботов: отключил кнопку и всё... Знать свой срок службы... Эх... Буду планировать всё более тщательно и неторопливо. Глядишь - там ещё какие-нибудь кризисы или конфликты разгорятся.
P.S. Хотя 10 дней на НГ нам оставили правители - может всё-таки и метнусь в Сирию.

----------


## June

> Да скоро. По путёвке. Самая большая опасность подхватить какую-нибудь болезнь и пострадать от воров, чем меня активно тут и пугали. На что я сказала,что воры везде есть, где есть русские,а они есть везде)))) А умереть от болезни)))))))ну это уже смешно пугать этим так как я умереть не боюсь))


 Если едешь по путевке, то у тебя должна быть страховка. Значит сможешь вызвать врача.
Я один раз вызывал. Позвонил в Москву по телефону на страховке, сказал номер комнаты в гостинице, дальше они сами врача прислали. Врач конечно так себе была, но дала необходимый набор антибиотиков-противорвотных-ещекакихто таблеток. Так что я там не помер.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Я тоже съездил.На юге под Сочи бабье лето(было по крайней мере), вода для октября гуд-чистая и теплая.Отдыхающих немного, все довольно тихо и спокойно.

----------

